# Wellington Sunday



## BIGDADDYDB (Jul 1, 2006)

Hit Wellington on Sunday night. Fished 6pm to 11pm with decent results but still not what we're looking for. Went west of the ramp, probably half way down and started out in 25ft with no action. Worked our way in to about 22 and got on fish. Most were dinks, especially the crappies. We would fish a hole and at first, we would get these little 5in crappies, so small they didn't even have spots/stripes yet...completely white. Then after a little bit it in each spot the gills would move in, mostly small with a few nice keepers. This pattern was repeated on all of our moves. Funny, all the gills I've seen out there are almost completely white too! There was 1 other shanty out there that left a little before we did...talked to those guys and it sounded like more of the same for them too. At least it was good action. A word of caution...all the ice we were on was clear hard black ice 5-7in with sparse drifting snow cover but going out of the ramp, there was a good 3-5 inches of slush. Coming back on roughly the same path the slush was even deeper, almost over my boots...little scary on a night with at least single digit wind chill???? Due to snow cover and darkness, couldn't see any obvious seeping cracks or anything but something was definately going on there. Pumping???...any ideas?


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Maybe the ice cracked along the shoreline from the water level rising and falling and the rising water is seeping onto the ice.


----------



## Bischoff66 (May 25, 2007)

Some one may have also cut a hole right at the ramp that was covered up and allowing water to get on top. Last year it was bad out there with all the snow we had pushing down on the ice there was 5 inches of water on top the ice.


----------



## backagainbaha (Dec 3, 2004)

I stopped by there first Monday morning and did not like the slush- I walked a ways out from the ramp drilled a hole and looked good- went another 10 yards and my boot went through. Needless to say- I walked off in a hurry. I also dug all the way through near the ramp with my boot. I fished Findley State Park and caught a few small crappies and gils. 

Too much snow on Wellington and I hate slush ice- Findley was pretty solid.

We need some wind to get all that snow off of it.


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

Hit Wellington Upper Monday night with LIL Rob.
Same results you guys had.
Not really a thing to brag on.
A lot of hit and run misses for me. I think it was the dink perch doing their thing.
We keep 4 gills for our 7 hour effort.
left out at about 12:30 AM.
1 shanty left on the ice when we pulled out.


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

The ice at Wellington is fine. The ramp area can get iffy quick because of the iron wall. The sun heats it and it will soften a little. Plus if they pump which I haven't seen them do in the winter, it will get a little wet around the edges. I simply go off the shoreline and avoid the ramp. It still seems to be slow out there. It should improve as the ice sticks around. My best fishing is usually done after 11pm.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

any current report from anyone who has fished Wellington since this latest freeze??? Thickness of ice, danger areas or just a basic report??? Thinking of hitting it fri morn. so help would be appreciated. What has the viz. been, was thinking of taking my aqua vu to keep my young nephew entertained but did not want to carry if it would be a waste.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

I've never seen Wellington to be anything but clear. Most of the time you can see bottom in 20 fow. Camera should work well there.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Me too but just making sure. Bringing my 9 year old nephew with me and just didn't want my "little mule" to have to pull out my camera box on the sled if for some reasons conditions were different than I would expect. Thanks, now if I can just get a decent report on thickness. I was out there monday and guys were out and ice looked good and locked up, but again with the little guy want to not waste my time. Thanks again.


----------



## backagainbaha (Dec 3, 2004)

That is the main reason why I fish Wellington is to use the camera. You dont really have to walk to far from the boat ramp to find good fishing. I have caught nice bass, bluegil, perch and crappie. I have also scene pike and walleye on thae camera as well.

I will be there Saturday and I will post a report.


----------



## Billfish (Apr 14, 2004)

Fished Wellington yesterday afternoon and early evening. Ice was about 6 inches of clear ice. Very slick,no snow, so wear cleats. There is a wet area on the left side of the ramp by the metal wall so stay on the right side as you enter the lake. Caught of a lot of dink gills and crappie with half a dozen keepers


----------



## fishingdude (Nov 24, 2010)

The first slush area was caused from some tard that decided to plunge a hole 5 ft from the ramp to check the ice. I guess he couldn't see all the guys fishing and all the trails going out. Whatever tard did it, screwed that area nicely last week. Can't fix stupid!!! Anyways, the ice is better today but not safe by the steel wall. There is also open water west and the ice thins out as you head that way. Saw ice at 3" near there and 5-6 most other places. As for the bite, it is SLOW. Tons of dinks under every hole drilled, the big boys are hiding good this year. Tons of marked fish and zero size. A few have been caught over 10" but 90% are small. This lake is starting to get pounded so get it before it turns into another dink hotspot.


----------



## moke (Feb 25, 2008)

Fished Wellington today and got 4 bass and 2 crappie, fished little bigger tackle and cut down on the dinks. Was on about 5 of clear ice. there is open water so be carefull.


----------



## bigpapa (Jan 7, 2011)

Hey Moke, That was me and my buddy you were talking to when you left today. Nice to meet ya.


----------



## backagainbaha (Dec 3, 2004)

fishingdude said:


> The first slush area was caused from some tard that decided to plunge a hole 5 ft from the ramp to check the ice. I guess he couldn't see all the guys fishing and all the trails going out. Whatever tard did it, screwed that area nicely last week. Can't fix stupid!!! Anyways, the ice is better today but not safe by the steel wall. There is also open water west and the ice thins out as you head that way. Saw ice at 3" near there and 5-6 most other places. As for the bite, it is SLOW. Tons of dinks under every hole drilled, the big boys are hiding good this year. Tons of marked fish and zero size. A few have been caught over 10" but 90% are small. This lake is starting to get pounded so get it before it turns into another dink hotspot.


that kind of harsh- a couple of weeks ago the lake was all slush on top- I can't blame someone for checking- They might not understand that the wall heats up.
I hate walking on slush.

I didn't like it and was able to dig my foot all the way through about 15 yards off the ramp- I think you need to chill out a little. It will refreeze


----------



## Offshore Limits (Dec 23, 2007)

nice choice of words DUDE..sounds more like that someone with intelligence drilled a hole to checkthe ice thickness after the changing weather we had last weekend. hardly a bad idea for everyone weather you see another shanty or not..If there was that much pressure pushing water up it would have found a way out anyway..keep walking out without drilling some test holes and I wont have to read any more irritating posts from you.


----------



## moke (Feb 25, 2008)

Nice to meet you Bigpappa. Have any luck?


----------



## fishingdude (Nov 24, 2010)

Not harsh, just honesty, 2.5 miles of shoreline to check ice conditions and only 1 access for ice guys and gear so as not to drag across rocks. Along with a hazard to early ice in an area with a steel wall and after a long drag a hazard to everyone crossing the slush. But whatever right! Ice conditions have improved by the ramp, still iffy by the wall and snow covered up to 3+ inches. The bite has not improved and has actually declined as of late. The low pressure didn't help and the front had em tight lipped. With high pressure approaching and high winds who knows. The dinks are there, but not chasing hard. The night bite has yet to pick up with daylight hours actually producing a bit more.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

fishingdude said:


> Not harsh, just honesty, 2.5 miles of shoreline to check ice conditions and only 1 access for ice guys and gear so as not to drag across rocks. Along with a hazard to early ice in an area with a steel wall and after a long drag a hazard to everyone crossing the slush. But whatever right! Ice conditions have improved by the ramp, still iffy by the wall and snow covered up to 3+ inches. The bite has not improved and has actually declined as of late. The low pressure didn't help and the front had em tight lipped. With high pressure approaching and high winds who knows. The dinks are there, but not chasing hard. The night bite has yet to pick up with daylight hours actually producing a bit more.


I will agree with the bite not improving. Was out sunday from about noon til 530. We picked up tons of crappie and perch on our camera. We were literally hitting the fish on top of the head with jigs as we could see it happening on the camera. They would look right at the jigs and would not even consider opening their mouths. Tight lipped, from the below post is a great way to describe the fish.


----------



## bigpapa (Jan 7, 2011)

moke said:


> Nice to meet you Bigpappa. Have any luck?


Just like everyone else, slowww. We got bored and went to East Harbor just to catch something.


----------



## backagainbaha (Dec 3, 2004)

I was there saturday as well and saw a ton of perch, gil and bass on the aqua vu- could not get them to commit!!

Next trip may have to be to east harbor or rest haven- so we can at least catch something


----------



## cast and shoot (Jan 7, 2011)

my buddy and i have drilled a hole right around there every year. although we didnt do it this year. when we cant see any sign of anyone being out on the ice thats where we drill. sorry were not gonna just take a walk onto the ice without checking


----------

